# Charlie's enclosure finally finished



## Mr Critter (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## isdrake (Jan 20, 2010)

It's beautiful.  I wish we would build cages that looks that good.  Good job.

How much substrate did you use? I'm thinking about the depth.


----------



## TE GU-RU (Jan 20, 2010)

beautiful! would it be possible for me to steal the plans u have for this?!


looooooveeeee youuuuu!


haha


----------



## cornking4 (Jan 20, 2010)

How much did that cost to build, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice job! What are your intentions with the holding area in the front of the enclosure?


...Jefroka


----------



## Mr Critter (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments everybody.I'll try to answer all your questions in 1 post. isdrake- I have about 5" of cypress mulch right now. My tegu is only a juvinile if i go any deeper he'll get lost in there,I will add some as he grows. Te gu-ru I dont really have any plans drawn up, I had them in my head,but your more than welcome to go off my pics. Cornking4 It cost me about $120 wood ,poly, hardware,stain.The glass i got for free from a patio sliding door my neighbor was throwing away.I have another one just like it i plan on adding on it will be 14' L shaped . Jefroka That little holding area on the side is an attached feeding area,it also has a door on the front so when done eating he can come out & play.


----------



## mis jaksin (Jan 20, 2010)

very nice! great work! i really like the look of the paneled glass.


----------



## TE GU-RU (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks mr. critter. i really like the idea of the holding area! i may have to reference off of your pics.

dont worry ill give you credit haha


----------



## isdrake (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a great idea with the feeding area.


----------



## Adam87 (Jan 20, 2010)

theres now doubt that u put alot of time in that my custom enclosure looks like a crapy motel compared to your hilton haha great job


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jan 20, 2010)

Awesome enclosure, Charlie is one lucky tegu!


----------

